# Meyer pistol grip problem



## 89toyhauler (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm trying to convert from a old joy stick (the toggle switch kind) to a pistol grip style controller i got it all wired in ( i didn't have the white 6 pin square pug i hard wired the adapter) i double and triple checked my connections and everything is good but a when i turn the controller on the monitor light just flashes three time and repeats. It will not do anything when i try a function the monitor light goes steady but nothing happens. The plow worked just fine with the joystick. Is there a way to test the controller (i can hold my own with an ohm meter) to see if i got a bad one? Also sorry forgot to mention i have a old e-47 very old like doesn't have an oil drain plug i have to take it off and dump it out of the fill hole to change the oil. Is there any chance that the down coil could have the wrong resistance value on the old pump? 
Thanks for any help,
Jonathan 

Also i did install the diode on the motor solenoid not sure if that matters i hear that is just to protect the controller but it should work with out it.


----------

